# Don't go to the Inland Empire



## Shulseee (Sep 22, 2011)

Just got arrested diving dumpster in the Inland Empire even after being told it was ok by store owners. I have a couple people crashing at my place, and they were hungry. Even though I had no food for them, or for myself i figured that they needed a place to rest, and there was no reason i shouldn't provide. I was told by store owners that diving would be fine, and I proceeded to get in the dumpsters. The local pizza hut had chemicals poured on top, a long with some truckers watching, regardless I dove. Less than five minutes later I had pigs on my ass. The worst part is feeling like a failure. I want to feed these kids, because their parents sure as hell won't. I borrowed some money from the one decent cop in the area, and bought them some food at the local wal mart. The trade off was getting arrested on the record. If it wasn't for him (the one decent cop) i would be screwed. That man fed six people at the risk of losing his job. Though it came with a price, I think him and i both would agree to do it again. These kids don't know i got arrested, nor are they actual travelers. But they sleep well tonight. Moral of the story, do NOT trust Inland Empire police. Only one of them is decent. But he's an amazing person. He made me proud to be American tonight. Even if i have a small court date next week.


----------



## Vonuist (Sep 22, 2011)

Where is "The Inland Empire" is it some kind of parallel universe deal?


----------



## Ean (Sep 22, 2011)

that is fucked. but great to know that some cops are actually people and not aliens


----------



## flashinglights (Sep 22, 2011)

IE is east of the LA area. Sucks that you got arrested for feeding people. Sadly this is getting more common (see Miami Food Not Bombs for more). Try to get everyone to get food stamps I guess, it helps a ton...


----------



## Sharkbite (Oct 2, 2011)

Which part of the I.E? There are like a dozen cities there. And yes, they are douchebags in that region. My advice is to leave the area and go somewhere else where you can actually make a living.


----------

